# DVR Networking / Port Forwarding



## Shaun Padgett (Jun 10, 2009)

I am working with a Speco DVR and a Linksys WRT610N Router. Can some help me with port forwarding so that I can view the DVR remotely? Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Do you know what ports need to be opened? I can probably help you with it. I just need to know the ports.

Cheers!


----------



## bfc0y (Nov 18, 2009)

You can also checkout the website www.specotech.com then download files and helpful information from tech support at SPECO web site. Lots of online helpful and useful information for viewing your DVR over the internet. I have two DVR's now and enjoy being able to view both of them over the internet and my Blackberry from anywhere. Both are "TN" DVR's.


----------



## moroza01 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello - I also have a DVR (Defender CCTV camera system im using as a nanny cam). Does anyone know how to connect to it from my Blackberry curve 8900? If i enter the IP address into the blackberyr browser, I get to the point of entering login and password, but then nothing happens. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## cctvtechsupport (Mar 5, 2010)

you may need to open different ports for 3G access also ensure the DVR is set to 3G and not java or iPhone, you would then possibly use a different url, i.e... rtsp://ip.ip.ip.ip/ch01 02 and so on.. Let me know if you need some full instruction. Of course you may not have the function available on your unit.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This is an old thread, please try not to post on threads that don't have post for more than a month.

Cheers!


----------

